# Rechner für 3D Anwendung



## Wandervogel2007 (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo Forum,
für eine Freundin soll ich einen Rechner bauen, der optimiert sein soll für die 3 ds max
(Autodesk 3 ds max).  Aber auch Maya, Adobe Photoshop etc. sollen dort laufen. 
Sie studiert Grafikdesign und diese 3D-Geschichten sollen ihr Schwerpunkt werden. 
Der Rechner ist nun nicht das große Problem sondern die Grafikkarte DENN es
sollen auch Spiele gespielt werden und mit einer Office Anwendung sollen Berichte und 
Präsentationen verfasst werden.
Autodesk schreibt in seinen Spezifikationen das die GraKa sowohl OpenGL und Direct3D 
unterstützen muß.
Ihr jetziges System ist ein URALT Rechner und die animierten 3D-Figuren ruckeln schon heftigst... 
Welche Empfehlung (im Rahmen von ca. 300 Euro) habt Ihr Spezialisten im Forum für mich ?

Klaus
(der sich auf das Verwalten von Literaturbeständen verlegt hat, mit http://www.litplus.de )


----------



## soyo (23. Februar 2007)

Geh ich Recht in der Annahme, das der "uralte" Rechner noch mit einem AGP-Slot ausgestattet ist?


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2007)

Es klingt auch nach einem Komplettneubau !
OpenGL und DirectX werden von jeder aktuellen Karte unterstützt,
Du wirst mit einer ATI1900 oder NVidia7900 definitiv gut bedient sein.
- Eine kleinere Karte - 1650/7600 - würde es auch tun.

Das zum Thema Softmodding:
http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=34

Aber keine Sorge - sie wird von jeder aktuellen Karte qualitativ überzeugt sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Wandervogel2007 (24. Februar 2007)

Es klingt auch nach einem Komplettneubau !

fast korrekt - es wird wohl ein Standard PC von Fujitsu Siemens sein, der eine schnelle Platte und eben besagte IDEALE Grafikkarte bekommen soll. Ein Esprimo oder Scaleo mit Standard 1 GB RAM...

@soyo ich weiß es nicht, aber ich glaube es ist eine AGP Maschine. 



Ich danke Euch bis hier hin !! Falls sich eine Frage ergibt werde ich mich gerne noch mal an diesen kompetenten Zirkel wenden.

Klaus


----------

